# My Import GTR



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi everyone :thumbsup: 

Here are some photo's and a brief story of my GTR. It's not going to be to everyone's taste but it's mine and I like it  
Dont really like posting pictures on forums because of to many keyboard warriors but been asked a few times so thought bugger it. If you dont like it think out loud rather than type it :chuckle: just kidding.
I tried doing this last night but something happened when I was just about to finish and it was all gone(was raging), so hopfully everything make sense and theres not to much spelling or gammer mistakes because I cant be bothered spending ages like lastnight  

This is when it was still in Japan









Finally it was here and no problems yet but it was the first day driving it 
However a few days later, turbo was leaking all sorts 









After a few months and finally got the car back after getting, leaks after leaks....... sorted, gearbox problems so new uprated 3rd, os giken 4th and 5 was added, ATI damper(tried to fix the old one but that just didnt happen) plus a few other things but dont want to remind myself too much  









Thought everything was fixed...... was its F**K, more leaks and S***ty parts plus the map sensors where not even fitted properly so couldn't even get the map sorted. So back to getting it fix 
Finally the car is back with me but after spending enough to have bought something faster, Hopes where not high but I tried to enjoy driving it anyways.
New manifolds, turbo elbows, gasket, timing belt ...........etc was all done while head was all out. 
The car seemed fine for once so I even bought parts that were not related to fixing or replacing things. They included brakes and some nismo and tein under car goodies, also added the one plus spoiler lifter from Newera.
Happy too soon LEAK  but thankfully its just a pin hole in one of the turbo water lines(replaced)









I really wanted to go on my local track knockhill so I thought if its doesn't break round there it must really be fixed. 
Fitted new goodyear tyres just before the track day and did a few 62's laps, wasn't taking the best lines but it was my first time and was just hoping I was going to be driving home and not being towed back.









Still working( THANK GOD:bowdown1: ) So I even had the chance to fit some carbon parts I had bought from Newera(canards and vents)










Finally the heart of the car-
This was how it looked at the begining if you take the oil cap, strut bar and PS sock away.









This is how it looks now(de-bling)



















Hopefully some of use will have enjoyed this post:smokin: :smokin: 

Big Thanks to RB motorsport and The Garage for fixing it :bowdown1:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Love the way that car sits. Mine desperately needs some 400R side skirts.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Uhm what is there not to like about this car? Damn what a beauty, Love the hardcore look especially the engine. Nothing fancy just the car as it should be


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

very aggressive! I think it looks awesome mate.


----------



## redsunracing (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi mate, where did you get the rear carbon spoiler from? wouldn,t mind one on mine. Great looking car by the way, looks fantastic in white!!!


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Vinnie, that looks fantastic, mate. Sounds like it was a bit of an ordeal to get the mechanicals sorted, but perseverence certainly looks to have paid off! 

Good to see all the parts on there, mate. Remember we still owe you some credit

Have fun.

Miguel


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

The spoiler is from Newera (i think its just the ends that lift the blade up)




redsunracing said:


> looks fantastic in white!!!


Dosen't it just


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

IMO I don't like the little carbon thingy bits, sorry. But I really do like the rest of the car, very nice


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

that mini turbo oil cap is interesting :chuckle:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

(thinks out loud)


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Haha mini turbo oilcap, great laugh, cool thing :chuckle:

And I love the kevlar sparkplug and camgearcovers!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

You car looks superb. although for me im not sure about the raised rear wing, overall though:thumbsup:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Thats pretty much how i would have done it, minus the wing really. gorgeous, awesome...i love it!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

nice car.


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

redsunracing Pm'd

Cool, thanks for all the feedback. Its alot more positive than I had imagined 

Well chuffed, thanks again :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


p.s the turbo oil cap I actually bought before I even had a nissian, I thought it was cool so I bought it and put it on my shelf till now


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Hugo said:


> Haha mini turbo oilcap, great laugh, cool thing :chuckle:
> 
> And I love the kevlar sparkplug and camgearcovers!


Indeed the oil cap is ace, I really love the raised rear wing inserts and the way you have deblinged the engine bay, i'm down with that.:wavey:


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Awesome wheels! I hope you won't get too busy fixing problems with it


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Yummy, defo one of the great looking r33's there. Nothing to be worried about


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

skytoy said:


> The turbo oil cap I actually bought before I even had a nissian, I thought it was cool so I bought it and put it on my shelf till now


 I remember having one on my GT-R years ago... It was a Veilside Oil cap if I remember correctly. Very rare to see these nowadays :thumbsup: 

Miguel


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

skytoy, who did you buy the car from in japan?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

GTRules said:


> skytoy, who did you buy the car from in japan?


Powervehicles by the looks of the shop in the first picture


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Looks Gay! :chuckle: 








Just kidding mate, glad to see you finally have it back! Those canards are looking a bit swish. :smokin: 
Still waiting on my monster sticker


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looking good buddy

yep as miguel says the turbo "snail" oil cap is by veilside.

canards and the lifter kit looks ace (esp on the white)

that A/S strut brace we supplied is quite serious too buddy!


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Spot on Skytoy, like the whole thing looking good, giving me some ideas !!

How did you like Knockhill, how did the car feel, you planning anymore ?


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

very nice! I love the white with dark wheels on the R33 - just stiffening! - though personally I prefer the original wheels - TE37's have been done to death and suit the R34 more - but L O V E your engine bay - very clean, mean and down to business! :clap:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

best oil cap ever


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

matty32 said:


> best oil cap ever


 yeah thats the one. Yeah I like the strut brace alot, makes the engine bay more interesting  

Frostmotorsport- Yeah I liked the original wheels alot to but I love volk wheels and couldn't help myself when I saw a set for sale, wasn't sure if the original wheels was going to clear bigger brakes either but defo agree that they are done to death.

GeorgeGTR- Yeah after that I wanted to strip it all out lol but I need it to be driveable everyday so thats not going to happen But definetly want to attened more trackdays there and I think I could have pushed abit harder but was scared anything was going to break. 
The car feels abit heavy and trying to brake late just doesn't like. If I could use semi slicks that would have been good (I have std sump) with the car the way it is I think I could knock a little more time off. I want to get under the minute but dont think that'll happen 

LOL yeah Ill get you one Andy but your cars in hiding for a while isnt it ? 

Thanks again to everyone for alot of positive comments :thumbsup:


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

skytoy said:


> LOL yeah Ill get you one Andy but your cars in hiding for a while isnt it ?


yeah mate, its a bit ill just now. Needs a new clutch slave cylinder, rocker cover gasket and possibly an oil feed for the turbo. Oh and road tax lol. :chuckle: 

Its hopefully going for a holiday down to wishaw in a few weeks, should be staying there till the new year then hopefully onwards to ormskirk, but we will need to see how the money goes.


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

skytoy said:


> The car feels abit heavy and trying to brake late just doesn't like. If I could use semi slicks that would have been good (I have std sump) with the car the way it is I think I could knock a little more time off. I want to get under the minute but dont think that'll happen
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for alot of positive comments :thumbsup:


Don't know if you have them in the UK, but Bridgestone Potenza RE-01R - latest sports tyres are excellent for Skylines (Ask Kanzen and DCD  !!). They're within roughly 1 second of the lap times made on regular grade S tyres at Tsukuba. Just enough tread to be good in the rain, but not too many blocks to make the surface give too much on corners, if you know what I mean... A good compromise as an all round tyre. :thumbsup:

Miguel


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

+1 on what Miguel said, They comes standard on the Z-tune as the street tires, really nice grip and they are not bad in the rain at all, just (as with most tires) dont go flying in to large puddles of standing water


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

Totalburnout said:


> yeah mate, its a bit ill just now. Needs a new clutch slave cylinder, rocker cover gasket and possibly an oil feed for the turbo. Oh and road tax lol. :chuckle:
> 
> Its hopefully going for a holiday down to wishaw in a few weeks, should be staying there till the new year then hopefully onwards to ormskirk, but we will need to see how the money goes.


Cool, well hopefully you get it all sorted soon. Ormskirk?

Miguel+ rain- cool I have a look into these soon. What is the wear rate on them, same as most street tyres?


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

I use them on the front of the AE86 to avoid understeer in drifting. They also work well in the wet. (I fit them also to the rear for grip events). Find they wear fine. Rubber's a bit softer than cheapo made in China tyres.... You pretty much get what you pay for with rubber!

Once I can wear out the existing S tyres on the RX-7, I'll be going for RE-01R's on that too. Even Advan AD07's aren't as good (Although much the same price in Japan).

Miguel.


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

Newera said:


> I use them on the front of the AE86 to avoid understeer in drifting. They also work well in the wet. (I fit them also to the rear for grip events). Find they wear fine. Rubber's a bit softer than cheapo tyres.... But IMHO you must pay careful attention to tyre choices. Vital, as they keep you in contact with the road
> 
> Once I can wear out the existing S tyres on the RX-7, I'll be going for RE-01R's on that too.
> 
> Miguel.


Definetly, tyres are on my top list of parts for sure. When my tyres are worn I'll try get a set of those RE-01.

thanks

viney


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Cool.... Just watch out though., mate There's the old design (RE-01) and the new one (RE-01R). The R is a LOT better!


----------

